# New Kayak Rod



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Found this on the web today.

A specialty rod for kayak anglers, introducing the Quantum Kayak

Introduction: Anglers fish from shore, boats, float tubes, and in recent years we have seen a huge growth in kayak fishing. At this year’s Fred Hall show in San Francisco Quantum introduces a new rod aimed specifically towards kayak anglers. The new Kayak rods aren’t even listed on Quantum’s website yet but we were able to get the scoop from our friends at the show booth.

The rods, three casting and three spinning, all have a length of 7’6”. At that rod length anglers can work the rod most effectively from casting to fighting the fish all around the kayak, and if the fish decides to run around to the other side of the kayak, a rod of this length will allow the angler to swing the line around the bow or stern with ease.

Another design feature that comes in handy to kayak anglers is a soft and durable tip. Many times kayak anglers high-stick while trying to handle or land a fish, and rods have snapped in these situations. That’s why Quantum has designed the soft tip on their Kayak rods to meet the demands of kayak fishermen.

Component wise the Kayak rods use Fuji guides and reel seat, and durable Hypalon on the foregrip and handle. Speaking of handle, the Kayak rods have a lengthy handle. The long handle is there for a few reasons such as leverage while battling a big fish and for those deep rod holders that kayak anglers utilize. The long handle will surely be of a feature kayak anglers will welcome.

Conclusion: Today there is almost a rod for every application an angler can think of, and as kayak fishing grows there will be rods made for these group of fisherman. Quantum is the first or one of the very first manufactures to introduce a kayak specific rod. The Kayak series rods are designed for kayak anglers with specifications to meet their needs on the water. Three in cast and three in spinning, these rods have some nice features that will come highly advantageous to angling from a kayak. Some more details on these rods: Medium (6-12 lb), Medium-Heavy (8-15 lb), and Heavy (10-20 lb). These rods will be available shortly and will retail for only $99.95.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

If you are talking about THIS thing....










Whoever designed it has obviously NEVER sat his azz in a 'yak and fished...That HUGE long butt will do NOTHING but get in the way. Not to mention the CHEESY foam grips...Gotta be cork, for me. 7'6"...  Cut a foot off that stupid-long butt, and you got the 6'6" rod with a short butt that you needed in the first place... 

Printing the word "Kayak" on a rod doesn't make it so....

Definitely NOT for me.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I dunno about their rods, but I've bought 2 Quantum reels and never will again. For some reason the reverse gets FUBAR'd and switches on automaticly even when the switch is off. This, of course, sucks if you're trolling. Correction, if you think you're trolling. I finaly said screw it and got me a Shinano. Now waiting for free time and weather to converge perfectly so I can haul my lazy butt out and do some casting <LOL>.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Railroader said:


> If you are talking about THIS thing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that rod looks like crap... whats with the big butt and nasty foam?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> whats with the big butt and nasty foam?


haha, for real. i'm sure they'll still sell a few to the naive customers who think just because it says kayak rod that it's what you need to catch fish in a kayak .

wolfva, mind sharing what model quantums malfunctioned on you?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Big butts are only good on women.  

Seriously though after going to Kiptopeake this winter in search of big Stripers I found out how impractical a big butt rod was on a Yak. I took what I thought was the equipment I needed for over 40" fish and when I got there ready to load them in the Yak I found that they would barely fit in the flushmounts or the scotty rod holders.I guess a little more preplanning in the garage before I went was in order.  

Since then I've put together some combos that have rods that will still fit in the holders but have the backbone to fish with 30 lb. test braid and I'm ready.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

If you want a good, cheap, heavy duty kayak rod, try the Daiwa Beefstick. They make them in a bunch of different lengths. The one I got had a fat butt on it. It was solid rubber so I just shaved it down with a utility knife and sanded it down a little. Good tog and sheepshead rod.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Lami has a kayak series rod... It actually looks like a lighter action musky rod with the cork grip.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

I made the original post but did not comment on the rod, because I was curious what everyone else thought.

I bought an 8' Tournament Ande rod because it was cheeeeeeep(like me). And also because I wanted to alter the rod and did not want to alter an expensive one. I cut 4" off the butt and reglued the end cap and then sanded down the cork to the shape I like. The finished rod now at 7' 8" is perfect for me on the Yak. I can get the rod around the bow with a fish on and have no problem with it. It also seems to cast even better when using very small jigs. If I can find a couple more of these I'll get them and alter them also.

Jimmy.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

erfisher said:


> If you want a good, cheap, heavy duty kayak rod, try the Daiwa Beefstick. They make them in a bunch of different lengths. The one I got had a fat butt on it. It was solid rubber so I just shaved it down with a utility knife and sanded it down a little. Good tog and sheepshead rod.


Where do you go for togs and sheeps in a yak?


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

ccc6588 said:


> Where do you go for togs and sheeps in a yak?


First Island from the Virginia Beach side of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

erfisher said:


> First Island from the Virginia Beach side of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel


Yes. I've been on the pier many times. That's about 3 miles. How long does it take and where do you launch. I have a Hobie Outback.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Railroader said:


> If you are talking about THIS thing....
> Whoever designed it has obviously NEVER sat his azz in a 'yak and fished...That HUGE long butt will do NOTHING but get in the way. Not to mention the CHEESY foam grips...Gotta be cork, for me. 7'6"...  Cut a foot off that stupid-long butt, and you got the 6'6" rod with a short butt that you needed in the first place...
> 
> Printing the word "Kayak" on a rod doesn't make it so....
> ...


I agree. I've aready cut down two of my rods because the butts were too long and they were nowhere near as long as this one. Do these guys at Quantum think we are using coffee cans for rod holders?

Send the foam grips back to Shakespeare.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Tell Quantum to PACK SAND. I found exactly what I was looking for. Shimano sells a series of rods called Teramar and they are sweet. Single pc. graphite w/ tica reel seat and Hardloy eyes. The butt is wrapped with cork and it's got a rubber ball for a tip and it's small enough to fit a 'normal' Yak rod holder. There's a 7' heavy power, med. fast action spinner rated for 15-30, a 7'6" heavy power, med. fast action caster rated for 15-30 and an 8' extra heavy power, extra fast action spinner rated for 15-40. They are the same price as those Quantum POS and you can get them at BPS or OE2. Nice powerfull rods can't wait to load one up on some 40"+ fish.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

With all the feed back this thread has gotten maybe we could start a list of what we want in a yak rod and have someone that perhaps has some contacts with manufacturers let them know what we want in the "Pierandsurf" kayak rod.

Jimmy


----------

